
Readiness protocol problems with Unix dæmons (2015) - pmoriarty
https://jdebp.eu/FGA/unix-daemon-readiness-protocol-problems.html
======
dang
Discussed in 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10250132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10250132)

